# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  لعبة الكراسي

## الوسادة

مرحبا يا أعضاء حصننا الغالي 




مين منا ما لعب بيوم من الأيام لعبة الكراسي 




هذه اللعبة الموسيقية الرائعة 











كان كل واحد فينا لما يفوز بآخر كرسي تكون الفرحة مبينة عليه و كإنه عمل اشي كبيـــــر و ازا خسر بكون زعلان كتيـــــــر 

مين منا ما دفش صاحبه و وقعه عالأرض عشان ياخد يقعد عالكرسي 



فعلا انها من اجمل الالعاب 

ملاحظة : الموضوع فقط لإسترجاع الذكريات و لدخولكم و مشاركتنا ذكرياتكم 


فعلا الطفولة كنز بس هالكنز راح ما ضل منه الا الذكريات و وقفت الموسيقى و انهجرت الكراسي 






مع حبي 


الوسادة 
 :152003:

----------


## totoalharbi

والله عنجد اللعبة كانت كتيرررررررر حلوة 
وانا لحدا هلا العبها

----------


## &روان&

[align=center]عنجد حلوة الزكريات واللعبة كتييييييييييييير حلوة يسلمو[/align]

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

هاللعبة كتير حلوة وكنت وانا صغيرة افضلها عن دون الالعاب
كنت العبها اكثر شيء مع اخوتي واولاد خوالي 
شكرا الك كتير كتيرررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لعبة حلوة كتير والها ذكريات  :Icon6:

----------


## ورده السعاده

لعبة كتيير حلوة والها زكرياااااااااات  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عاشقة الاردن

_لعبه كثييير حلوه_

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]شكرا الكم كلكم نورتو موضوعي 

و هالأيام كلنا ما رح ننساها 
 :36 1 6[1]: [/align]

----------


## بسمةأمل

[align=center]انا هاي اللعبة كنت دايما العبها [/align]

----------


## (dodo)

عفلعبة حلوة كتير واحنا لحد الان بنلعبها بالصف 
شكرا

----------

